# 文字を連ねて思想・感情を表わしたもの



## kanojo_

Hello, 

Does the -て form in the sentence 文字を連ね*て*思想 directly modify the next noun or does it imply something along the lines of "and then.." ?


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

We need to see the whole line to know that. If possible, more.


----------



## kanojo_

Well, that is the definition I got for the word 文章.


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

If that's the whole line (I imagine this is part of song or a title?), then yes, probably
思想 is being modified by 文字を連ねて


----------



## Flaminius

I am sorry 彼女, but this cannot be the whole sentence.  Is it possible that this is the first line of the definition?    I really should refrain from making sweeping generalisations but I think a _te_-clause expects to be followed by a verb phrase.


----------



## Ocham

文章 is defined as 文字を連ねた思想, which literally means a thought
expressed by arranging words.

連ね*た* is ,in this construction, a kind of past participle modifying 
a noun (思想).


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> I am sorry 彼女, but this cannot be the whole sentence. Is it possible that this is the first line of the definition?  I really should refrain from making sweeping generalisations but I think a _te_-clause expects to be followed by a verb phrase.


 
Google proves that the _whole_ definition of 文章 should be 文字を連ねて思想・感情を表わしたもの.

So 文字を連ねて is not modifying the noun 思想・感情, but rather a te-clause as Flam has just suggested.


----------



## Flaminius

Good catch, lammn.  

I have changed the thread title accordingly.

Edit: Doesn't it feel great to see this forum as the first item in the results page?


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> Doesn't it feel great to see this forum as the *first item* in the results page?


 
That's why I have joined this forum.


----------



## masatom

Hello.

連ねる is used as verb. The meaning of 連ねる is combine
連ね*た*　is used as adjective. The meaning of 連ね*た*思想　is “combined thought”
連ねて　is used as adverb. 連ねて表わす　express by combining 

連ねて→表わしたもの
思想・感情を→表わしたもの

表わす　is used as verb 　；　express
表わした　is the past tense of the verb ;　expressed
表したもの　is the gerund 　　；　the expressing

文字を連ねて思想・感情を表したもの
The expressing of thoughts and feelings by combining letters.

I wish this may be your help for understanding.


----------

